# Aussie CAI - dialup death!



## leaftye (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry if this has come up before. Has anyone tried any of the kits here:
http://www.streetcommodores.com.au/forum_3/showthread.php?p=395222




















































Eugene


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Not that i know of but im sure someone could fab up a radiator lay down kit and start using those 2 front air dams


----------

